# New tank setup



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I just set up my 60 gal. Tanganyikan tank and I was wondering if this was a good setup for the tank. I am planning on filling up the space to the left with my shells. My tank will house:
Lamprologus sp. (probably brevis)
Julidochromis sp. (smaller species)
Cyprichromis sp. (non jumbo)

I have lots of other ornaments including a lot of driftwood, but I figured that driftwood was a no no with African Cichlids.

Thanks 
:fish: 
Just set it up today will start the fishless cycle soon!


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

Also, is this enough cover for the Cyps? I did not have any taller ornaments


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

My intention with the tank is to create 2 spaces for the julis, and break up the sight line between the julis and the shellies so that they aren't constantley looking at eachother and I hope that would lower the risk of fighting between them


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Shellies want shells in a pile with 6" of empty sand as a barrier. Julidochromis want the underside of a flat rock. They will not fight.

Cyprichromis need open sand for sleeping. It's the paracyps that need the high caves.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

The tank is 1 ft wide, 4 ft long, and 2 ft tall. And so the will the julis like the big thing in the middle or no? Also, do the cyps sleep on the ground or what?
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you may find the julidochromis going into the cichlid stones.

Yes many cichlids sleep on the ground/sand/bottom.


----------



## Chicken of the Sea (Jan 11, 2017)

So do you think that I should I just scrap the big middle thing?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I would move it to the cichlid stones area.


----------

